# لمحبي بولس ملاك البوم أدعوك ربي ((  رائـــــــــــــع  ))



## jeremias (9 مارس 2007)

*   فقط لكـــل أعضاء المنتدى  *​ * حصريــــــــا البوم ترانيـــــــم ​* * حقيقي من أروع ما سمعت من ترانيــــــــــم​*
*  ((  أدعـــوك ربي  )) بولس ملاك       *​ : 
* 1 - ترنيمة يوم ميلادك يا يســوع*   : 

* 2 - ترنيمة أدعوك ربى *     : 

*3 - ترنيمة احفظني في رضــاك*      :36_1_41: 

*4 - ترنيمة الرب لي راعـــي*           :36_1_41: 

*5 - ترنيمة الابن الضال *       :36_1_41: 

*6 - ترنيمة  الاجراس رنت رنت*     :36_1_41: 

*7 - ترنيمة امين امين تيناهتي *    :36_1_41: 

*8 - ترنيمة انا الراعي الصـــالح*          :36_1_41: 

* 9 - ترنيمة انا خاطي*     :36_1_41: 

*10 - ترنيمة مين انا مين *    :36_1_41: 

*11- ترنيمة في سبييل حبك يا يسوع *    :36_1_41: 

*12 - ترنيمة انجيل المسيح *   :36_1_41: 

*13 - ترنيمة الاسرار السبعة *   :36_1_41: 

*14 - ترنيمة نور عيناي يا حبيبي يسوع *    :36_1_41: 

*15 - ترنيمة  الانبا برسوم العريان *   :36_1_41: 

* 16 - ترنيمة احلي حبيب بيعزيني *    :36_1_41: 

*17 - ترنيمة انت يسوع ربي *     :36_1_41: 

*18 - ترنيمة انت الــهي*    :36_1_41: 

*صــــــــلوا  لاجل  ضعفــي
 كل سنة وانتوا طيبين​*​
* إرميـــــــــــــــــــــــا​*


----------

